# Anyone Have A Bachelors Degree in Information Technology?



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

This is what I am working on and was wondering if anyone else is in the process of getting this degree or already has? 

For the most part I like the IT classes, even though some are extremely challenging, especially the programming classes. 

I'll just be glad when I am through.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Already have a degree in Computer Science.

Along with the programming classes being tough, physics was actually the real killer. Three quarters of it.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

^ First degree was also computer science. 5 degrees later, working on Management Info Systems in the MBA program. Was always a quick hand at coding and math, so kept sliding into programming work no matter what industry if they didn't orginally hire for it.

"inneedofher", inventory and gather all your programs and scripts for IT. Do not consider it throw away work for the sake of finishing school. It will help you with SA because in political work situations, people will consider your programs and scripts to be saving graces when it saves the day for non-programming business people. That's how I keep on surviving at companies when they were supposed to have fired me for odd attendance behavior, avoidance, and persecution complex.

Take care and shoot me technical questions too if desired. I have file servers achiving decades of reusable databases projects; LAN and wireless networking; client-server transaction programs with C/C++/Java/C#; UNIX berkeley style-sockets implementations; embedded programs for electromechanical control with serial port code and i/o control; interpreting, parsing, and general reusable data structures; and Windows scripting host such as vbscript/powershell/javascript for admin and automation.

P.S. Edit = I also have occasional open reqs at a large bank that they make me hire IT people for too, but sorry I shouldn't be on this site talking about that.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm doing a Bachelors degree in Accounting Information Systems, which has some similarities in the modules from IT. I do some programming stuff too.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I have an IT degree, took me 5 and a half years to get it because of SA related depression and because I went to a great, academically challenging school. However, I now have a pretty good job and lots of prospects so it was certainly worth it. The biggest challenge for me was that since I had never programmed before going to college, I had trouble attaining the logic-based mindset required for to be a good programmer. This was mostly due to lack of confidence and the fact that I was too depressed to attend class though...haha.......However, once I beat the depression I was able to finish up strong and in retrospect the classes weren't all that bad. Just do your best and you'll be fine.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

If all goes well I'll have a B.S. in ITAM next fall. ITAM is Information Technology and Administrative Management. I'm specializing in web and database design however. 

I got the end in sight. This is going to be my hardest quarter in school however. My last quarter is random 'core' classes that I just skipped over in order to take the harder ones. 

Although, I have to do an internship in the summer in order to graduate and still haven't found one yet.


----------



## TheRedIsBurning (Apr 10, 2011)

I too am doing a Bachelor of IT and am loving it (Except for the one subject that is more of a business studies subject). Yes I agree programming can be challenging at first, but once you get the hang of it, it will stick with ya and you will definitely enjoy it. I am surprised with how much I have retained from doing programming in high school.

I am currently learning how to use python for one of my courses. May I ask what programming language you are learning?


----------

